# Obama Blocks Return of Korean War Firearms



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you're looking for a sensible article, don't look here. Those Garands and M1s Korea has agreed to return to us is being held up, because Obama found out that the magazines hold more than one round. No kidding!

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/8183


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a good article, just shows how much power some the bleeding hearts have around Washington!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Typical Democrat moves and thinking. Too bad real men quit going into politics. LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Typical Democrat moves and thinking. Too bad real men quit going into politics. LOL


Hillary is still there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah she has her own set (and Bills in her purse).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No kidding. Those two make me cringe. (Her and Bill) LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Not surprising.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was hoping to get my hands on an inexpensive Garand, so hopefully those will get through.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My thoughts exactly Don. I was hoping for a flood of Garands to wash ashore and the price to drop, allowing a fella to pick one up reasonably. Lets keep an eye on this and cross those fingers.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is idiocy at the highest level, and a DIRECT hypocracy by Obamination to the constitution based on the second amendment. Especially when such weapons are already here LEGALLY. What a PIECE OF CRAP YOU ARE OBAMA. And if you dont like this stick it up your 1st amendment you asp. He is SWORN to defend the Constitution and he does this--hes a blatant liar. I wish God would send a bolt of lightning and zap air force one out of the sky with him in it. Oh by the way vote republican.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Quit beating around the bush antlerz. How do you really feel?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> My thoughts exactly Don. I was hoping for a flood of Garands to wash ashore and the price to drop, allowing a fella to pick one up reasonably. Lets keep an eye on this and cross those fingers.


Cross our fingers and vote !


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

You know i dont see what gvt. has to do with banning firearms anyway, we have the right to own and bear firearms. And as for them trying to ban our beloved ar-15's because criminals obtain guns and other gear and kill officers with it... is the government really that stupid to think that they are going to walk into a LEGAL gun store and obtain this? NO! So what is banning firearms for the general public going to do? If criminals knows that we the people can no longer be armed in public (conceal carry) THE CRIMINALS will be more obliged to attack and rob people with guns that they got NON LEGALLY. If the GVT takes away our right of carrying and buying weapons.... Then they are honestly the dumbest minded people i ever layed eyes on! Antlerz is right about lightening striking the plane i agree 100%


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> That is idiocy at the highest level, and a DIRECT hypocracy by Obamination to the constitution based on the second amendment. Especially when such weapons are already here LEGALLY. What a PIECE OF CRAP YOU ARE OBAMA. And if you dont like this stick it up your 1st amendment you asp. He is SWORN to defend the Constitution and he does this--hes a blatant liar. I wish God would send a bolt of lightning and zap air force one out of the sky with him in it. Oh by the way vote republican.


That sure would be a waste of a perfectly good plane.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> That is idiocy at the highest level, and a DIRECT hypocracy by Obamination to the constitution based on the second amendment. Especially when such weapons are already here LEGALLY. What a PIECE OF CRAP YOU ARE OBAMA. And if you dont like this stick it up your 1st amendment you asp. He is SWORN to defend the Constitution and he does this--hes a blatant liar. I wish God would send a bolt of lightning and zap air force one out of the sky with him in it. Oh by the way vote republican.


Personally i think this should be deleted !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> You know i dont see what gvt. has to do with banning firearms anyway, we have the right to own and bear firearms. And as for them trying to ban our beloved ar-15's because criminals obtain guns and other gear and kill officers with it... is the government really that stupid to think that they are going to walk into a LEGAL gun store and obtain this? NO! If the GVT takes away our right of carrying and buying weapons.... Then they are honestly the dumbest minded people i ever layed eyes on! Antlerz is right about lightening striking the plane i agree 100%


And the last line here too !

"So what is banning firearms for the general public going to do? If criminals knows that we the people can no longer be armed in public (conceal carry) THE CRIMINALS will be more obliged to attack and rob people with guns that they got NON LEGALLY."

You can't really believe it has anything to do with criminals....That is just collateral damage...."People with out guns are a people more easily controlled by those who have them."


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

And this is why we have a strict NO POLITICS policy here on the site.

Let's get back to talking about hunting. There are plenty of places to discuss politics.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/9440-predatortalkcom-the-rules/


----------

